# Treacle enjoyed her first holiday



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Treacle has had an amazing time in Devon - we rented a farm cottage and she became quite the little farmer - especially loved watching the cows going for milking.
We had a farm tour in the trailer of a tractor which was another new venture for her!









She got very confident towards the end of the tour!









The Beach tired her out completely & her social life has never been better!









The funniest thing was when we were packing - she was determined not to be left behind.....


----------



## Oscarpete (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks like Treacle had a ball, especially loving the picture of Treacle in the suitcase


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

aw that's brilliant, we are also taking George on holiday at the end of Aug. We are going to Burghley in a caravan and was a bit worried it might upset any routine we had got him into but your Treacle looks well chilled


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Great pics! Bet you had fun getting all the sand out of her fur.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

she is beautiful, love her colour, glad she enjoyed her holiday x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Jayne - Burghley is just down the road from me - but we are away in Portugal then - shame as we could have had cockapoo meet up! Treacle just settled in the cottage so I am sure George will love the caravan - lots of new smells, sights and sounds for him!
It is just amazing how much attention you get with a cockapoo - my hubby loved it!!!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> Jayne - Burghley is just down the road from me - but we are away in Portugal then - shame as we could have had cockapoo meet up! Treacle just settled in the cottage so I am sure George will love the caravan - lots of new smells, sights and sounds for him!
> It is just amazing how much attention you get with a cockapoo - my hubby loved it!!!


hoping my hubby will like it , he is neither horsey or doggie! Aw well , hard luck is what I say lol.

Would have been lovely to have a meet up


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lucky Treacle ... perfect holiday snaps .... not a good holiday if you can't be with your cockapoo.xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

brilliant pics treacle is just beautiful!! is she an american cockapoo? x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Fab pictures, Treacle is so cute!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww cutie. sounds like a fab time, what did she think of the tracter ride.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Love the photos and love Treacle's colouring.


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

What brilliant photos - Treacle looked like she had a brilliant time! I love her colouring, she's a stunner  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks all - I think all cockapoos are adorable and love seeing pictures on here!
She is not an American cocker cross - her mum is an English Golden cocker and her dad an Apricot miniature poodle!
She adored her tractor ride - she is a confident puppy and explores everywhere we take her - On the farm her fave time of day was milking and she was mesmerised watching the cows filing into the yard for milking!


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

i think i might have to steal her! shes lovely


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Lovely pics and Treacle has fab colour and markings. Looking forward to my hols now.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely pics of Treacle ....her colouring is gorgeous.  Is it called Phantom colouring?


----------

